# Business web site...



## Golfcart (Dec 18, 2013)

Good evening guys and gals...
I've been using Zenfolio for awhile now, and I'm curious to see what other photographers are using for their site.  I posted a question on the zenfolio forum and no one is there, so the replies are horrible.  As far as I can tell, getting help is pretty difficult unless you get signed up for one of their seminars online.  I've upgraded twice already with them because of features that I needed and it looks like I might have to do it again in the near future, but before I did, I wanted to see if Zenfolio was the best choice for me right now.  

My site is www.RojasPhotography.net 

Thanks


----------



## shovenose (Dec 18, 2013)

I might be biased, because I do web design/development services, but I think a website you have no control over is never the best option.

I'm not saying your site sucks. In fact, it's really not bad. But an inexpensive hosting account, a free open source gallery script or even WordPress with some sort of gallery plugin, is going to give you more control, while not getting more expensive every time you want more features.

And while I'm not very familar with Zenfolio, the way they advertise for themself on the title and every page of your site is very unprofessional of them, and will also be seen as unprofessional by clients and people like me 

It should take me more than half a second to figure out exactly what system you're using. While for me it's pretty obvious when a site is running WordPress, especially if you use on of the like ten most popular overused themes, I've seen some truly amazing work done with free open-source web apps.

Finally, my last complaint... .net? really? Stick to .com.

but PLEASE don't get frustrated - your site does NOT suck and it's NOT horrible.


----------



## Golfcart (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for your honesty!  I did try to use wordpress awhile back and got overly frustrated with that.  I thought I was tech savy, but I could not for the life of me figure it out.  lol.  I  might try to go back and learn it, because I'm getting no customer support with Zenfolio.  I guess I should stick to .com too.  lol.  

I'm glad I received your feedback, its always nice to hear what fresh eyes think of your stuff.  

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 18, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I might be biased, because I do web design/development services, but I think a website you have no control over is never the best option.
> 
> I'm not saying your site sucks. In fact, it's really not bad. But an inexpensive hosting account, a free open source gallery script or even WordPress with some sort of gallery plugin, is going to give you more control, while not getting more expensive every time you want more features.
> 
> ...



^^  This!!!  ^^


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay, maybe I can help some since I have been on Zenfolio for about a year and a half now. I actually have two sites, one for people. one for automotive.  I'm not sure what package you have on there but I know when I started there was a base package for around $50 or so a year that you could not make money off of sale of photos and the Zenfolio name shows up like on your page. then the next step up which is the option I have for my sites that is $100 (now maybe ($120) a year that allows you to earn profit off of photos sold and allows you to remove any mention of Zenfolio. If you have upgraded at least into this range you should not be seeing there logos. It could be a setting in there that you have to adjust but your able to hide it. If you have questions that are unanswered have you tried actually going to the site itself instead of the forums where members are there forum doesn't have a lot of activity so your likely better to go to Zenfolio directly.


----------



## Patrick Simmons (Dec 23, 2013)

I totally agree with 12sndsgood, once you get the higher packages you can remove all of the logos and mentions.


----------



## Golfcart (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I've upgraded once, so I'm in the middle package now.  I know I can upgrade to get rid of their logo, I'd just wish I could get it off without upgrading.  I upgraded once already, because I needed a feature.  I feel like I'm being forced to upgrade.  I know this is why they made it this way, I just hate feeling forced to do something.  I guess this might be more of a rant.   

Thanks again guys!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 31, 2013)

Still confuses me.  I have only upgraded once and removed the logo.   What yearly fee are you at?  If your at the $100 level you should be able to remove the logo.    If you are selling photos from your site you should be at this level because it also allows you to receive profits and set prices.


----------

